# Christmas Trees Decorated With Flowers, Very Pretty...What Do You Think?



## SeaBreeze

Some are using both real and artificial flowers to decorate their Christmas trees.  I've never heard of this before, but I have to say, a couple of these are very pretty!  More here.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

The second one looks too "springy" but the other two are breathtaking. They have a sort of old fashioned look, I think, and they're elegant. Wish I had room for a Christmas tree. I have a little table-top tree but haven't put it up this year and probably won't. Why? The biggest reason is that it's too much trouble to take it down and pack it away after New Year's. I know. My lazy streak is showing.


----------



## Falcon

Very pretty.  BUT.....flowers at Christmas time?   Real flowers or  "fake" flowers.

If real, they may fold up too soon before Santa arrives.  I dunno.


----------



## SeaBreeze

We've been in Hawaii around Christmas time, maybe a tree like that would be more popular there?


----------



## fureverywhere

Beautiful!!!! I wouldn't have thought of that. So busy the kids do the lights and tree. But I could imagine flowers, even with ornaments mixed in.


----------



## Underock1

I really like that second one. Great idea, but too late now. Our tree has always been filled with significant ornaments. A number of them hand made. There are one or more ornaments for or from family and friends going back generations. Almost all passed away now. I just put up an 18" high "Charlie Brown" tree, with its one red ornament. I will put up a few other important things, but its basically just for me. My son and grandsons will probably stop by for a couple of hours, but that's it. Life moves on. Enough already.


----------



## jujube

They're gorgeous, but for Christmas?


----------



## Cookie

I love them.  And nice for those who live in warmer climates (Hawaii?).


----------



## Shalimar

I am inspired to add some lovely flowers to my tree. Already have a variety of craft garlands and flowers scattered about. Filled some of my mother's crystal vases and bowls.


----------



## Butterfly

I like the third one, the other two don't seem very Christmasy.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Carla

Very pretty and quite different. I like them.


----------



## Capt Lightning

I don't like the middle one, and while the other two are nice, they're a bit too elaborate for me.  I prefer a more minimal decoration - white lights and silver baubles.


----------



## Pookie

Oh dear. Seven cats in this house ... no trees!!


----------



## Victor Meldrew

SeaBreeze said:


>



You can buy those Charlie Brown trees now.






My sister bought this one ^ last year.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Cute Victor! :christmas2:


----------



## Pookie

I love Christmas trees ... but if I tried to have one, it would start out looking like one of the gorgeous trees posted by the OP. Then it would end up looking like the Charlie Brown tree!


----------



## Big Horn

SeaBreeze said:


> Some are using both real and artificial flowers to decorate their Christmas trees.  I've never heard of this before, but I have to say, a couple of these are very pretty!  More here.



Our ancestors, who lived before the days of winter flowers, would have loved these trees.  During the festival in the darkest days of winter, they created summer with bright lights to turn the night into day as much as possible.  If someone had figured out how to grow a flower in those dark days of autumn and winter, I'm sure that they would have been just as appreciated  as the greenery of the Christmas trees and other living green decorations.


----------



## Wren

I think they look great, and would definately use flowers to decorate my Christmas Tree, the last one would be my first choice


----------



## SeaBreeze

Wren said:


> I think they look great, and would definately use flowers to decorate my Christmas Tree, the last one would be my first choice



That would be my first choice too Wren, but I like to see a little tree in my Christmas trees. :christmas2:


----------



## Aunt Bea

The trees are beautiful but not my style.

I prefer a homely tree that is covered with ornaments that have come down through the years from various people and places so that every time you look at an ornament you see a memory.

One of our local banks used to have a tree similar to the one pictured.  It was made up of individual potted plants on a wooden frame, on the last business day before Christmas the employees distributed the plants to local nursing homes.


----------



## SeaBreeze

We always had a small tree, my father would buy it on Christmas Eve and hide it outside on the fire escape.  My parents didn't put it up until the Eve after I was asleep.  It was decorated in icicle tinsel, regular colored lights and bubble lights.  It was a delight to see early in the morning in a spot in the kitchen that was bare when I went to sleep the night before. :sentimental:


----------



## hearlady

Pretty! The first one is my favorite.


----------

